# Leicester Reptile Meet - 17 March - Pythons



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in our *NEW LOCATION*, which is the upstairs function room of The Western, 70 Western Road, Leicester, Leicestershire LE3 0GA , on *Saturday 17th March 2012* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *Pythons, Colubrids and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor with the details so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM from April to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.


Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*

*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*

*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*

*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*

*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*

*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 



See you there


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Look what I held at the "On Tour" meet on the 3rd!!!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

April: Percy the normal corn 


PM me to get on the list :2thumb:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

haha well done on the tarantula april . me and sian will be coming. ill bring a housie and maybe a young royal .


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

April: Percy the normal corn 
Chris: House snake & royal Python 
Adam: surprises

PM me to get on the list :2thumb:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

April Taylor said:


> Look what I held at the "On Tour" meet on the 3rd!!!
> 
> image


 
OMG! You are so brave! Can't believe you held that spider; it is huge!


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Not going to this one, every 2 weeks is to much for me and my poor car:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

April: Percy the normal corn 
Chris: House snake & royal Python 
Adam: surprises
Maz: imperial pueblan hybrid

PM me to get on the list :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Purple_D said:


> Not going to this one, every 2 weeks is to much for me and my poor car:2thumb:


Fair do's, it is like a hundred mile or more :no1:


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

Should really try harder to get to one of these again shouldn't I?


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

pretty sure i'll be coming, though it'll probably just be me this time. glad you're bringing a royal chris you got me back interested in them after last weekend!i may have spent a long time on sunday looking at royal keeping/genetics...:whistling2:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

adwraith said:


> pretty sure i'll be coming, though it'll probably just be me this time. glad you're bringing a royal chris you got me back interested in them after last weekend!i may have spent a long time on sunday looking at royal keeping/genetics...:whistling2:


 
yeh ill bring a young one just for you. dont let anyone put you off them .


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

adwraith said:


> pretty sure i'll be coming, though it'll probably just be me this time. glad you're bringing a royal chris you got me back interested in them after last weekend!i may have spent a long time on sunday looking at royal keeping/genetics...:whistling2:


ha ha told you you'd end up having loads of snakes if you started coming to the meets


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Looking forward to Saturday guys and gal:no1:s


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

I will be there but in true adam fashion still not got a clue what i will be bringing with me :whistling2:
See you there though!:no1:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

adam1969 said:


> I will be there but in true adam fashion still not got a clue what i will be bringing with me :whistling2:
> See you there though!:no1:


 
you cant bring housies because im bringing my stunning male that you want and nothing will look as good hehe . 

i think u should bring some big rats! radiateds, russians, blacks etc.


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> you cant bring housies because im bringing my stunning male that you want and nothing will look as good hehe .
> 
> i think u should bring some big rats! radiateds, russians, blacks etc.


 What you're bringing him as a present for Charl mate... wow thats kind of you :whistling2:
Will see what we can bring but depends on shedding & mating ect.....


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

adam1969 said:


> What you're bringing him as a present for Charl mate... wow thats kind of you :whistling2:
> Will see what we can bring but depends on shedding & mating ect.....


 
hehe, not quite but ive always said if you ever wanna put him to some females your more than welcome .


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

April: Percy the normal corn - Gone in to shed so no longer coming :bash:
Chris: House snake & royal Python 
Adam: surprises
Maz: imperial pueblan hybrid

Any more? : victory: If not, Adam - You'd better bring plenty!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

I can bring the ratsnake, royal and king if you like? 

The tai's still have 4 -5 months before they can come, and the ikkle housey (that I gotten from adam (He's so fab and eats like a monster! ):2thumb still has like 3-4 months.


Still reckon these thread would get more attention in the snake section again....


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes please


and I want it in the snake section but :whistling2:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Yes please
> 
> 
> and I want it in the snake section but :whistling2:


:2thumb:

Subliminally mention it in various random posts? :whistling2:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Chris: House snake & royal Python 
Adam: red, black and white with pointy nose
Maz: imperial pueblan hybrid
Morning star: ratsnake, royal and king
Multicorns: pied sides corn
Cmoody: 2 royals
:mf_dribble:
That's more like it :2thumb:


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chris: House snake & female Childrens python(change of plan here!)
Adam: red, black and white with pointy nose + suprises
Maz: imperial pueblan hybrid
Morning star: ratsnake, royal and king
Multicorns: pied sides corn
Cmoody: 2 royals
:mf_dribble:
That's more like it :2thumb:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

pffft april, never met a childrens in the flesh.  oh and change that too male childrens adam, female is about to shed!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

morning-star said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Subliminally mention it in various random posts? :whistling2:


Lol hello, check out my signature :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi April can I bring a corn as well please?


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Chris: House snake & male Childrens python
Adam: red, black and white with pointy nose + suprises
Maz: imperial pueblan hybrid and cornsnake
Morning star: ratsnake, royal and king
Multicorns: pied sides corn
Cmoody: 2 royals
:mf_dribble:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Lol hello, check out my signature :Na_Na_Na_Na:


needs to be bigger  

or we all join in and everyone puts it in their sig : victory:


----------



## mareptilesrock (Mar 17, 2012)

*hi April*

Hi Im new to the forum but I've kept reptiles for several years and if it's not to much short notice I would like to come along with my dad to night and bring one of my royal pythons with me.

Thanks Brad


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

mareptilesrock said:


> Hi Im new to the forum but I've kept reptiles for several years and if it's not to much short notice I would like to come along with my dad to night and bring one of my royal pythons with me.
> 
> Thanks Brad


Consider yourself on the list. Look forward to meeting you both :2thumb:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

this is definitely at the Western right? I got a message from Ed saying he asked the barman a few hours a go and they had nothing in their diary about it. :/


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

morning-star said:


> this is definitely at the Western right? I got a message from Ed saying he asked the barman a few hours a go and they had nothing in their diary about it. :/


Heather, I think by now Adam and I know how to run a Reptile evening. Kindly refrain from posting comments on the thread that could cause people to believe the meet is not happening. If you have a question then please pm me.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I know who I'd trust to organize a pissup in a brewery 

See ya in about 45 ish


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

sorry we didn't turn up came down with a wonderful Migraine, so went to bed for a bit instead.

hope the night went well.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yet again a cracking night guys


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> yet again a cracking night guys


Was a particularly good one tonight. Loved the variety there. The red tailed ratsnake and your Childrens python were lush, and I adored Brads baby royal: I forgot that mine was once that small!!!
Maz's hybrid was mouth wateringly beautiful


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> yet again a cracking night guys


Yep it was a great night! Lovely friendly people and gorgeous snakes. Even April's "most evil snake in the world" behaved herself much to April's annoyance after telling us all what a b***ch she is!

Loved Wurzel the pied sided corn. :flrt:
Tried to slip him up my sleeve but got caught 

Will difinitely be interested in buying one of the offspring.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Another very good evening and good to see yet another couple of new faces and the continued support of the newish faces!

2012 has a new mission - a red-tailed green ratsnake! I thought the rhinos were stunning at a previous meet, but last night's snake was amazing. I loved the way it watched every little movement. I suspect I'll need to buy shares in elastoplast, but so what!:lol2:


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

Another cracking night with wonderful like minded people. The new venue is doing us proud :no1:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

But where are the photos?


----------



## mareptilesrock (Mar 17, 2012)

*pics of meet*

first i just wana say it was a great night and im defo coming again :notworthy:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

mareptilesrock said:


> first i just wana say it was a great night and im defo coming again :notworthy:


 
hey dude was nice to meet you and your dad. glad to see my housie and childrens in the vid :2thumb: and also your setups look very organised with all the lables on the front etc ( im like that too haha )


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

wheres the pics lee?


----------

